# Ζήτω και αντίο (trăïască και サヨナラ)



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2009)

Όπως έμαθαν πρόσφατα όσοι δεν το ήξεραν :), τα ροκανίσματα είναι πολύ αποδοτικές ασκήσεις γυμναστικής (κοιλιακοί). Επίσης ανακαλύψαμε άλλη μία περίπτωση όπου η ανακριβής ή και λανθασμένη μετάφραση μιας λέξης καθιερώθηκε να σημαίνει στα ελληνικά κάτι διαφορετικό.
Δεν είναι κάτι το καινούργιο...

Ζήτω...
Στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα, λέει η ιστορία (σίγουρα μετά τo 1884, όταν ακούστηκε ο ύμνος για πρώτη φορά μετά την ενθρόνιση του Καρόλου Α' στη Ρουμανία, ΣτDr7χ), μια ζωηρή παρέα Ρουμάνων στην Αθήνα πανηγύριζαν τραγουδώντας τον εθνικό ύμνο τους και πετούσαν στον αέρα τα κεφαλοκαλύμματά τους. Ο ύμνος αρχίζει με τα λόγια «Ζήτω ο βασιλιάς», στα ρουμάνικα _Trăiască Regele_ και από εκεί δεν χρειάστηκε πολύ να πουν οι Αθηναίο το συγκεκριμένο καπέλο *τραγιάσκα*.
Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ:
*τραγιάσκα η* [trajáska] Ο25 : είδος κασκέτου που το φορούν συνήθ. άνθρωποι της εργατικής τάξης.
Από ρουμ. trăïască "ζήτω", επιφ. που θεωρήθηκε ουσ., επειδή ζητωκραυγάζοντας πετούσαν τους σκούφους στον αέρα.​
...και αντίο
Sayonara ήταν ο τίτλος μιας αμερικάνικης ταινίας του 1957 με θέμα τη ρομαντική ιστορία ενός αμερικανού πιλότου στον πόλεμο της Κορέας (στο ρόλο ο Μάρλον Μπράντο) και μιας γιαπωνέζας ηθοποιού. Sayonara σημαίνει «αντίο» στα γιαπωνέζικα (το συλλαβόγραμμα στον τιτλο είναι η ηχητική απόδοση της λέξης στην ιαπωνική γραφή Κατακάνα που χρησιμοποιείται για την απόδοση ξένων ονομάτων).

Οι Γιαπωνέζες ηθοποιοί στην ταινία φορούσαν τα παραδοσιακά τους υποδήματα (θα σας γελάσω αν ήταν τα Ζόρι με την επίπεδη σόλα ή τα Γκέτα που θυμιζουν τσόκαρα). Η ουσία είναι ότι όταν άρχισαν να κυκλοφορούν ευρύτερα και στη Δύση παρόμοια πατούμενα, αυτά που οι αγγλόφωνοι τα λένε flip-flops, εμείς τα είπαμε σαγιονάρες.

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ:
*σαγιονάρα η *[sajonára] Ο25 : είδος πλαστικής παντόφλας που συγκρατείται από δύο λουριά σε σχήμα V, που η γωνία τους περνά από το μεγάλο δάχτυλο. 
[ιαπων. sayonara "αντίο" (από τίτλο κινηματογραφικού έργου, όπου οι ήρωες φορούσαν τέτοιες παντόφλες)]​






|



|




Ζόρι, επίπεδα (zōri) | Γκέτα, τσόκαρα (geta) | Σαγιονάρες (flip-flops)| Παντόφλες για την παραλία (beach slippers)
*Προσοχή:* Άλλο είναι η σαγιονάρα με το χαρακτηριστικό V και άλλο η παντόφλα για την παραλία.






|
.

Παντόφλες για την παραλία (beach slippers)|
.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η ουσία είναι ότι όταν άρχισαν να κυκλοφορούν ευρύτερα και στη Δύση παρόμοια πατούμενα, αυτά που οι αγγλόφωνοι τα λένε flip-flops, εμείς τα είπαμε σαγιονάρες.


Δεν ήμασταν οι μόνοι: Sayonara (calzado). Το λένε και στο Περού. :)


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 18, 2009)

Αχμ! Η ανάρτηση είναι χρησιμότατη και επουδενί δεν θέλω να ρίξω το επίπεδο, αλλά μπορείς να συμπληρώσεις ότι αυτές οι «παντόφλες για την παραλία» κοινώς λέγονται «παντόφλες μπούφαλο». Από τη μάρκα προφανώς.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Αχμ! Η ανάρτηση είναι χρησιμότατη και επουδενί δεν θέλω να ρίξω το επίπεδο, αλλά μπορείς να συμπληρώσεις ότι αυτές οι «παντόφλες για την παραλία» κοινώς λέγονται «παντόφλες μπούφαλο». Από τη μάρκα προφανώς.


Δεν το ήξερα.

ΥΓ Μπορούμε κάπου να σημειώσουμε ότι η κυκλοφορία με σαγιονάρες και παντόφλες εκτός σπιτιού ή παραλίας πρέπει να απαγορευτεί διά νόμου ως κακούργημα κατά του καλού γούστου;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 18, 2009)

Ο πατέρας μου συνηθίζει να λέει αυτή την ιστορία με τις τραγιάσκες, προσθέτοντας ότι όταν λέει είχε επισκεφθεί ο πρόεδρος του Παναμά τη Ρουμανία (αμφιβάλλω αν αυτό συνέβη ποτέ) το πλήθος φώναζε "Τραγιάσκα ρεπούμπλικα παναμά". Τρία καπέλα, σε ένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Αχμ! Η ανάρτηση είναι χρησιμότατη και επουδενί δεν θέλω να ρίξω το επίπεδο, αλλά μπορείς να συμπληρώσεις ότι αυτές οι «παντόφλες για την παραλία» κοινώς λέγονται «παντόφλες μπούφαλο». Από τη μάρκα προφανώς.



:) Πόσο πιο κάτω από το πάτωμα να ρίξεις το επίπεδο εννοείς; Πάντως εγώ «παντόφλα-μπούφαλο» δεν το έχω ξανακούσει (όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει, αφού υπάρχουν και στον γκούγκλη λίγα ευρήματα), και την «ορολογία» την διαμόρφωσα από την ελληνική βίκι (εγώ μέχρι σήμερα που έμαθα τη διαφορά, «σαγιονάρες» τις έλεγα κι αυτές...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μπορούμε κάπου να σημειώσουμε ότι η κυκλοφορία με σαγιονάρες και παντόφλες εκτός σπιτιού ή παραλίας πρέπει να απαγορευτεί διά νόμου ως κακούργημα κατά του καλού γούστου;








_Northwestern Women's Lacrosse team at the White House. Four of the women in the front row are wearing thong sandals that were labeled "flip-flops" by critics_ (από εδώ).


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Μπορούμε κάπου να σημειώσουμε ότι η κυκλοφορία με σαγιονάρες και παντόφλες εκτός σπιτιού ή παραλίας πρέπει να απαγορευτεί διά νόμου ως κακούργημα κατά του καλού γούστου;



Μα η «παντόφλα μπούφαλο» υποτίθεται ότι είναι το άκρον άωτον της κακογουστίας, εντός και εκτός σπιτιού/παραλίας. Οπότε ναι, μπορούμε να το σημειώσουμε! Αναφορικά με τις σαγιονάρες, θα μπλέξουμε αν πιάσουμε όλα τα είδη. 
Επίσης, πριν από κάποια χρόνια κυκλοφορούσαν και κάτι αισχρά γυναικεία παντοφλάκια τελείως φλατ, σαν αυτά του σπιτιού, αλλά χρυσοποίκιλτα, με στρας, με λουλούδια, με διαβόλια, με τριβόλια απάνω, τα οποία ήταν πιο αισχρά απ' όλες τις σαγιονάρες και τις παντόφλες μπούφαλο μαζί. Άμα βρω καμιά φωτογραφία θα την βάλω.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 18, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Μα η «παντόφλα μπούφαλο» υποτίθεται ότι είναι το άκρον άωτον της κακογουστίας, .


Ξέχασες τη σαγιονάρα-χιαστί, αυτήν την καφέ την αντρική που περισσεύει συνήθως το ένα δάχτυλο. 
Και διαφωνώ, το άκρον άωτον της κακογουστιάς είναι τουτοδώ:


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2009)

Να τα πολυμυριάσεις, Δρ7χ, τα μηνύματα και τα νήματά σου! 
I'll be back on this, χρειάζεται σκέψη το ζήτημα...

Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι μπούφαλο που λέτε, προσδιορίζονται χρόνια τώρα ως _*η πήγασος η μπομπάτη *(Pegasus bombatii harryklinius), _νεολογισμός προταθείς από τον Χάρι Κλιν, ιδίως στον ένδοξο ελληνικό στρατό που φροντίζει να εφοδιάζει τους στρατευμένους με αυτό το χρησιμότατο, πολυχρηστικό εργαλείο από την πρώτη μέρα κατάταξης. Η χιαστή αποτελεί τον πρόγονό της, παρότι απαντάται ακόμη σε απομακρυσμένα στρατόπεδα, λόγω παλαιών περισσευμάτων. Οι Ελβετοί έχουν σουγιά, εμείς παντόφλα.

Επανέρχομαι στον χαρακτηριστικό ρόλο μου...
Πρώτα το γλωσσικό-ερμηνευτικό:







Μετά, το κινηματογραφικό με τον άφταστο (του Έρβινγκ Μπερλίν, τραγουδισμένο από την Πατ Κέρμπι):







Και τέλος, το μουσικό:






Ok, it’s time for sayonara
So long yankee break my heart
Now there’s nothing left but sorrow
Even the best friends they must part

I walked into the nearest bar
I sat and gazed across the sea
I wandered lonely on the beach
The waves just whispered misery
She had a red red scarf
Around her neck
Her eyes were green
Her hair was black

Ooh she gave me mekong whiskey
Ooh she gave me hong kong flu
Ooh she gave me mekong whiskey
Put me on a breeze to katmandu

(som-yat-zu, som-yat-zu)

I got new papers in a bordello
With some luckies and my i.d.
My heart was pounding like a hammer
Thai thai thai thai thai! I am free

She kissed me softly on the lips
She took my hand without a sound
This was our happy ever after
So motherfucker kiss the ground


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 18, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ξέχασες τη σαγιονάρα-χιαστί, αυτήν την καφέ την αντρική που περισσεύει συνήθως το ένα δάχτυλο.
> Και διαφωνώ, το άκρον άωτον της κακογουστιάς είναι τουτοδώ:



Αναφορικά με τη φωτογραφία, εννοείς την παντόφλα μπούφαλο φορεμένη με κάλτσα; Διότι, επώνυμη ή μη, η παντόφλα μπούφαλο παραμένει αυτό που είναι. Το άκρον άωτον της κακογουστιάς, όπως είπαμε παραπάνω.
Όσο για την καφέ σαγιονάρα που λες, προφανώς την είχα απωθήσει από τη μνήμη μου διότι έχω να τη δω χρόνια. Πολλά χρόνια! Στο πυρ το εξώτερον κι αυτή!


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2009)

Αφού εξαντλήσατε σχεδόν το θέμα της κακόγουστης σαγιονάρας, να έρθουμε σε κάτι πιο γουστόζικο; Μου αρέσει πολύ η γυναικεία τραγιάσκα. Να το πω αλλιώς, να μην παρεξηγηθώ: Μου αρέσει πολύ η τραγιάσκα στις γυναίκες, ιδιαίτερα στις δεσποινιδούλες. Πάω όμως στο cap της Wikipedia και βρίσκω μερικές δεκάδες από δαύτα. Υπάρχει κάποια κυρία που ασχολείται με μόδα και θα μπορούσε να μας κάνει μια μικρή πραγματεία με εικόνες και ελληνική ορολογία; (Δείτε κι αυτό!)

Π.χ. αυτή εδώ η «μαύρη τραγιάσκα» δεν είναι flat cap, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> (Δείτε κι αυτό!)



...που προσφέρει ένα σωρό ενδιαφέρουσες ονομασίες, από την _Trayaska (Τραγιάσκα) - in Greece_ (αυτήν την ξέραμε) μέχρι την _Sixpence - in Norway, Denmark and Iceland_ (πώς, παρακαλώ); Δεν κρύβεται άραγε κάποια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία εδώ;

*Edit:* Μάλλον τίποτε το ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον, δεν τις φορούσαν οι Βίκινγκ ή κάποια θλιμμένη πριγκίπισσα ή κάτι ανάλογο. Όπως λέει εδώ, πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν στις σκανδιναβικές χώρες μετά το 1500 και πιθανότατα πήραν αυτό το όνομα από την τιμή πώλησής τους (έτσι τουλάχιστον ισχυρίζεται η γκουγκλομετάφραση νορβηγικά > αγγλικά).
*Double Edit:* Με δεδομένο ότι τα πρώτα εξάπενα κέρματα κόπηκαν στην Αγγλία μετά το 1551, επί Εδουάρδου Στ', η προηγούμενη χρονολόγηση ίσως θα πρέπει να μετατεθεί αρκετά χρόνια μετά το 1500...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2009)

daeman said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι μπούφαλο που λέτε, προσδιορίζονται χρόνια τώρα ως _*η πήγασος η μπομπάτη *(Pegasus bombatii harryklinius), _νεολογισμός προταθείς από τον Χάρι Κλιν, ιδίως στον ένδοξο ελληνικό στρατό που φροντίζει να εφοδιάζει τους στρατευμένους με αυτό το χρησιμότατο, πολυχρηστικό εργαλείο από την πρώτη μέρα κατάταξης. Η χιαστή αποτελεί τον πρόγονό της, παρότι απαντάται ακόμη σε απομακρυσμένα στρατόπεδα, λόγω παλαιών περισσευμάτων. Οι Ελβετοί έχουν σουγιά, εμείς παντόφλα.


Ναι, η *πέγκασους* είναι το πραγματικό _pièce de résistance_! Όσο για τον Ελληνικό Στρατό, δεν έχει παντόφλες ή σαγιονάρες, αλλά *εμβάδες*. :)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 5, 2009)

Θεωρώ τις σαγιονάρες με τη διχάλα ό,τι βολικότερο έχει σκεφτεί ο ανθρώπινος νους για πατούμενο!
Όσο για το κακόγουστο του πράγματος... δείτε πώς διαφημίζει τα μοντέλα με το όνομά της, η Gisele Bundchen και μου λέτε μετά. ;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2013)

...
Flip, Flop and Fly - The Blues Brothers


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι μπούφαλο που λέτε, προσδιορίζονται χρόνια τώρα ως _*η πήγασος η μπομπάτη *(Pegasus bombatii harryklinius), _νεολογισμός προταθείς από τον Χάρι Κλιν, ιδίως στον ένδοξο ελληνικό στρατό που φροντίζει να εφοδιάζει τους στρατευμένους με αυτό το χρησιμότατο, πολυχρηστικό εργαλείο από την πρώτη μέρα κατάταξης. Η χιαστή αποτελεί τον πρόγονό της, παρότι απαντάται ακόμη σε απομακρυσμένα στρατόπεδα, λόγω παλαιών περισσευμάτων. Οι Ελβετοί έχουν σουγιά, εμείς παντόφλα.
> ...


----------



## dominotheory (Jul 31, 2014)

Elsa said:


> Όσο για το κακόγουστο του πράγματος... δείτε πώς διαφημίζει τα μοντέλα με το όνομά της, η Gisele Bundchen και μου λέτε μετά. ;)



Συμφωνώ ότι είναι θέμα οπτικής γωνίας και έμπνευσης -το πέρασμα, από την παντούφλα για μπούφλα, στη χαριτωμένη και κομψή σαγιοναρούλα- και συμπληρώνω μ' ένα δροσερό κομματάκι, όλο ζωντάνια, με θέμα σχετικό.






Slowcoaster - Flip Flops


----------



## sarant (Jul 31, 2014)

Όχι άδικα, η προσοχή επικεντρώθηκε στο πατούμενο, αφού καπέλα πια στην εποχή μας σπάνια φοράμε, αλλά εγώ θα επιστρέψω στην τραγιάσκα. Όπως όλα δείχνουν, το όνομα βγήκε από επίσκεψη -όπως το περιγράφει ο Δόκτορας- και μάλιστα οργανωμένη επίσκεψη Ρουμάνων φοιτητών στα τέλη του 19 αι. ή στο γύρισμα του 20ού. Ότι τέτοια επίσκεψη έγινε και έκανε ντόρο το ξέρουμε, διότι σε παλιές εφημερίδες βρίσκει κανείς αναφορές του στιλ "όπως είχε γίνει στην επίσκεψη των Ρουμάνων φοιτητών..." αλλά δεν έχω βρει πότε ακριβώς έγινε. Κάποτε θα γράψω κι εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2014)

Αν ισχύει το λεγόμενο αλλού ότι οι φοιτητές πανηγύριζαν την ανεξαρτησία της Ρουμανίας, θα πρότεινα sarant, να αρχίσεις τις έρευνες και πιο νωρίς από το 1884 που έγραψα στην εισαγωγή, ίσως από τον Μάρτιο 1878 (μέσα προς τέλη με το δικό μας, Ιουλιανό ημερολόγιο), που υπογράφηκε η συνθήκη του Αγίου Στεφάνου.

Θέλω να πω, το ζήτω είναι ζήτω και χωρίς βασιλικό ύμνο... :)


----------



## sarant (Jul 31, 2014)

Να πανηγύριζαν την ανεξαρτησία σε επίσκεψη στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2014)

Ναι, κάπου (αλλού) είχα διαβάσει ότι έμαθαν για την ανεξαρτησία της Ρουμανίας ενώ βρίσκονταν στην Αθήνα για επίσκεψη.


----------

